# [gelöst]Nicht mehr benötigte Konfigurationsdateien löschen

## wuesti

Moin Moin,

im Laufe der Jahre kommen und gehen ebuilds. Die ebuilds, die gehen, hinterlassen häufig ihre Konfigurationsdateien in /etc. 

Gibt ein Möglichkeit, die nicht mehr benötigten Konfigurationen automatisch aufzufinden und zu löschen?

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## ManDay

Ich vermute mal mit CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" und anschließendem unmerge wirst Du alle Dateien los (abzüglich derer, von den portage nichts weiß).

PS: Wenn ein package mal weg ist, gibt es natürlich keine Möglichkeit mehr, die zu löschen bzw. zu finden. Ein nachträgliches "Säubern" musst Du also schon manuell machen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ein erster Versuch könnte  *Quote:*   

> qfile -o $(find /etc -type f)

  sein.

Es werden alle Files gelistet die zu keinem Paket gehören. Aber auch eigene Dateien z.B. in local.d oder solche die du von Hand geändert hast - die löscht portage auch nicht weg, wenn du ein Paket deinstallierst.

Oder du schaust dir das an

http://www.genoetigt.de/site/projects/gcruft?lang=de

----------

## wuesti

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Ein erster Versuch könnte  *Quote:*   qfile -o $(find /etc -type f)  sein.
> 
> Es werden alle Files gelistet die zu keinem Paket gehören. Aber auch eigene Dateien z.B. in local.d oder solche die du von Hand geändert hast - die löscht portage auch nicht weg, wenn du ein Paket deinstallierst.

 

Das war schon mal hilfreich. Da habe recht viele Dateien gefunden, die echt uralt und nicht installierten ebuilds zuzuorten waren. 

/etc/fstab habe ich mal stehen lassen.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## musv

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> /etc/fstab habe ich mal stehen lassen.

 

Angsthase!

----------

## mv

```
find_cruft /etc
```

with app-portage/find_cruft from the mv overlay.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find_cruft /etc
> ```
> ...

 Kann ich nur empfehlen!

----------

## Christian99

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find_cruft /etc
> ```
> ...

 

Hab ich noch nicht gekannt, aber leider:

```
find_cruft /etc

Undefined subroutine &CFG::fatal called at /usr/bin/find_cruft line 611.
```

Von perl hab ich leider keine Ahnung, sonst hätt ich mal reingeschaut, find_cruft ist 3.0.3

----------

## mv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> find_cruft ist 3.0.3

 

Diese Version ist fehlerhaft; deshalb gab es gerade ein upgrade auf 3.0.4

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   find_cruft ist 3.0.3 
> 
> Diese Version ist fehlerhaft; deshalb gab es gerade ein upgrade auf 3.0.4

 Apropos, wann soll denn --output[file] funktionieren? Es funktioniert derzeit nur ohne Parameter und erzeugt dann die datei "1". (Eins)

```
 ~ $ find_cruft --output /tmp/foo.lst /

find_cruft: fatal: /tmp/foo.lst is not a directory

 ~ $ find_cruft --output=/tmp/foo.lst /

Option outputfile does not take an argument
```

----------

## Christian99

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   find_cruft ist 3.0.3 
> 
> Diese Version ist fehlerhaft; deshalb gab es gerade ein upgrade auf 3.0.4

 

Danke, jetzt gehts.

----------

## mv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Apropos, wann soll denn --output[file] funktionieren?

 

Es gibt einen Bugtracker auf github: ohne Bugreport wird so etwas kaum entdeckt.

In find_cruft-3.0.5 sollte es gehen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Apropos, wann soll denn --output[file] funktionieren? 
> 
> Es gibt einen Bugtracker auf github: ohne Bugreport wird so etwas kaum entdeckt.

 Ich weiß. *schäm*

Du warst halt grad hier. *pfeif* *mv wrote:*   

> In find_cruft-3.0.5 sollte es gehen.

 Jup, 1A! Vielen Dank!

----------

